# 24h Service Mercedes DTM 2000



## Rob T (Sep 13, 2010)

My most recent completion (about 30 minutes after the Toyota Celica :lol: ). Tamiya kit and paint with Studio 27 decals. This car has been a nightmare at times. I had the body sprayed with a beautiful, shiny finish out of the Tamiya can and got greedy for another coat. That's when I grabbed the TS42 Light Charcoal instead of white. I had to strip the finish and had a lot of paint residue and stains on the body afterwards. I finally got a pretty good finish on it and was satisfied. Then while taking these photos, I broke most of the rear wing off. I love the simplicty of the white scheme. 

I love this kit and will have 6 versions when I get finished building one day. I have already built the Team D2 kit and also have the Original Teile and black Warsteiner kits as well as the Studio 27 decals for the 2001 flip flop purple 24h Service scheme and the Mika Hakkinen test version as well. Well, on to the pictures, let me know what you think.










































Rob


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Photographed under the right conditions and with a proper backdrop, I'm sure you could convince people it was the 1:1 scale car. Nicely done!


----------



## Rob T (Sep 13, 2010)

Zombie_61 said:


> Photographed under the right conditions and with a proper backdrop, I'm sure you could convince people it was the 1:1 scale car. Nicely done!


Thanks, that's a great compliment!

Rob


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice. I did mine in the colors of the German flag.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

That does look great despite your problems. Can't tell you had any! 
Chris


----------



## Rob T (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks again for the compliments. The longer it's on my shelf, the better it looks. LOL

Rob


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Thats just Stunning work Rob, Very Clean, looks like you could jump in it and do a few laps "RIGHT NOW", couldn't be done Any Cleaner then that, HANDS DOWN,..."Lost for words, its just so nice"...all I can say is, whats the "BLUE BOOK ON THAT RIDE",,$100.000....lol

Ian


----------

